# Casual writing.



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

.* I believe I do not understand about Writing in English, it is my language. I like casual writing, but it **seem's,** be it e-mail, forum writing are journal writing, one must write a story? I write about what comes to mind with my casual writing style, as you see here. Have I gotten the wrong idea about English language writing? Paul*


----------



## drifter (Mar 9, 2015)

I think you may have gotten the wrong idea about the English language. I can't tell by what I've seen of your writing around the forum. Can you write in some other language better than you can write in English? Or, are you merely not well informed about how to use the English language? With the English language you can dress somebody down, using only facts, or you can tell them a story. One can be blunt or friendly. Casual or proper. One can put on airs, assume a position of superiority and/or authority and talk down to people. One can be gentle or gruff. English is a beautiful language and will say almost anything one wants it to say. Give it a try.        drifter.


----------



## drifter (Mar 9, 2015)

Double Posted in error. So sorry to have finally made a mistake as large as this one was/is. All happened while merely trying to correct the spelling of one easy, Mickey Mouse word.


----------



## Paul James (Mar 9, 2015)

*Well said.*

Drifter,
 Well said. Paul


----------

